# My lipgloss, lipbalm and lipstick collection (warning it's a lot)



## Nightvamp (Apr 11, 2009)

A video with pics of my lipgloss, lipbalm and lipgloss collection. With NYX, MAC, Smith's rosebud salves and a lot more!

YouTube - My lipbalm, lipgloss and lipstick collection


----------

